# Adult Party Activities?



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

We host an annual party for Halloween and for my question it may help to describe it a bit.

We usually start around 5:00. This year it will be Saturday, October 19th. It's an inside/outside party. That uses our upstairs living room, kitchen, and dining room. Along with our open half finished basement, we get the fire pit out in the backyard, and this year we'll probably use our 2 car detached garage in the backyard. 

To accommodate those who have kids and can't get a sitter we'll have some kids running around early on, usually my nieces and a few friends kids. After the kids takeoff around 8 or 9:00, it becomes more adult. And lasts until Whenever, I think last year we shut it all down around 2:30 A.M.

Activities usually include a costume contest, beer pong, and a few sit down drinking games. We always have a great time, but I guess I'm looking to spice it up a bit (PG to PG-13 :jol 

For food we usually make a huge batch of chili with all the fixings, cheese dips, ranch bacon dip, cookies and a smore's station outside. Along with the usual store bought chips etc.

It's BYOB, but we supply Jell-O shots, test tubes shots, and syringe shots. 

I thought about having a classic horror movie theater in the back part of the basement, But my portable projector is not really all that great. I do have a table top movie style popcorn maker, and a lot of classic movies to play, but no screen. And I already have reprints of the classic Universal monster movie posters up and framed. I don't know if it would be worth the extra investment or if it would just sit unused all night. 
In the past I've tried to have dancing in the same location basement, but the only dancers it drew where a few kids from the early part of the evening. 

Any suggestions would be helpful. 
Thanks everyone and happy haunting!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

A friend of mine had a crappy projector one year, so she showed Rocky Horror. It didn't matter about the quality of the projection, because everyone got up and recreated the scenes themselves ... just like at the theater. It was a lot of fun. (Bring toast)


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We don't have a very good projector either but we use a large painters canvas tarp/drop cloth and put it outside and project movies on it while we play in the pool a few times each summer. It works great! As to adult party ideas, have you tried Texas hold em poker for change (pennies, nickels, dimes, quarters?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some threads with suggestions for an adult party:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=33061&highlight=adult+party

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28161&highlight=adult+party

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16747&highlight=adult+party

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22512&highlight=adult+party


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: We rented a karaoke machine and it was a HUGE hit.... I was really amazed how many people actually had good voices! A couple of brothers....dressed as the Blues Brothers did the whole song and dance routine...it was priceless.... People get silly when you put a microphone in their hands, but it makes for a fun party.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Chainsaw dueling, hot butter wrestling, Jello shots (with the jello cannon), pin the donkey on the tail, Dodge what the enraged fruit monger throws, snail & slug racing, phone toss, or the ever popular crocodile sledding...:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Depending how much alcohol floweth... TWISTER


----------



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like P5's idea for Karaoke. I going to see if I can track a machine down.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I've got a great adult party idea based on past experience. Have everyone place their car keys in a bowl and one person from each couple picks another ones keys and.....well, nevermind.
Just kidding...don't get nervous. I've never done that.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Zurgh said:


> Chainsaw dueling, hot butter wrestling, Jello shots (with the jello cannon), pin the donkey on the tail, Dodge what the enraged fruit monger throws, snail & slug racing, phone toss, or the ever popular crocodile sledding...:googly:


Would you use a flame thrower to keep the butter hot and would you provide your own Croc?


----------



## Gallows (Aug 16, 2013)

We've had an annual Halloween party for going on five years now, and it's always been a hit. We have a large assortment of snacks including: Mummy hot dogs, Witches Finger cookies, Chips and Dip, Cupcakes, Spiked Punch, and other items. We host a costume contest, and try to give out trophies to the winners. We keep horror movies on the tele in the living room, and last year we had "ghost stories" in the sitting room. Guests took turns reading form "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" while holding a flashlight. It was a scream! This year I'm trying to learn a few beginner's magic tricks that I can put a horror twist on and do for entertainment. Although most folks seem content to just sit back and enjoy the company, costumes, and consumables.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey spooky mulder, do you know that you can just use your computer for karoke? just type in the name of the song you want and write 'lyrics' and you got the music at your fingertips. no mic tho.
And the reason I am looking here is for party ideas,I like playing games and getting everyone involved with at least one activity. but i cant find anyting new. we are renting a room at a legion, so I cant have pumpkin bowling. and i dont want to have drinking games because everyone will have to drive or cab it back home. Ill keep looking


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We had a party a few years ago where we played musical chairs, team relay races (like balance a book on your head across the room, etc.), pin a famous name on the back of each party goer and they have to guess who they are by asking yes or no questions with only one question per each person you ask. The party was for co workers and their families so it was all ages and everyone had a ball.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

After a few drinks, a little game of "Pass the Apple" is always fun!!
You have a line of 4-5 people on one side and the same amount on the other..
You pass the apple down the line, using only your chin and necks..no hands allowed..
First side to get it to the last person wins!!
It might sound wierd, but its really fun to play and watch!!!..Here a video, to give you an idea..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That "Pass the Apple" game is a riot. Impossible to play without laughing yourself into a stupor.


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know because I'm sure how adult you want it to be.


----------

